# Back sweatening and now Hazy



## harleyman (Jun 13, 2011)

*Back sweetening/now hazy*

Just finished by first batch of SP and cleared with Sparkolloid and cleared really nice. Wanted to back sweeten so I mixed I cup lime juice for extra flavor (real lime juice) 1 cup water and Six cups Sugar. Boiled and it cleared nicely. skimmed off foam and let cool. Added to Six gal batch and it turned Hazy. I let sit for a couple days no change. Should I re clear with Sparkolloid or what else should I do. I've heard of Pectin Haze, is that what this is?


----------



## Julie (Jun 13, 2011)

Did you add sorbate before you backsweeten? If you did, I would let it sit a couple of weeks to see if it will clear on it's own. If you did not add sorbate, you better check to see if you have a fermentation going again.


----------



## harleyman (Jun 13, 2011)

*Haze*

Yes,
I did add Potassium sorbate and Potassium metasulphate as per instructions.


----------



## Angie (Jun 13, 2011)

I did the same thing with a small batch of strawberry. it took over a month to clear but it finally did. I had it at the right temperature, added sorbate etc, finings etc and it just did not want to give up that haze. I now have a small amount of sediment in the bottom of the carboy and it is clear enough to bottle.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 13, 2011)

Give it some time. The addition of the Lime Juice is what clouded up the wine. With time it will drop out. I did the same with mine over the weekend except I wait to add my sparkoloid until after back sweetening for this reason.


----------



## harleyman (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help, 
sounds like I should have waited with the sparkolloid until after back sweetened. 

Live an learn......


----------



## Catfish (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes I backsweeten and then clear. Works better and takes less time.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 14, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine after backsweetening with lemonade concentrate, I added pectic enzyme and it cleared after about a week and a half. I'm not sure if it would have cleared without it, but the haze seemed to dissipate quicker.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 14, 2011)

You could have a pectin haze. As SarahRides mentioned, pectic enzyme is used to break the pectin down so that the wine can clear. IF your problem IS pectin haze, it won't likely clear anytime soon without using the enzyme.


----------

